# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  TẢN ĐÀ SPA RESORT (Hà Nội)  - Khu du lịch nghỉ dưỡng cuối tuần hấp dẫn

## hangnt

Cách Hà Nội hơn một giờ đi bằng ô tô, nằm giữa quần thể các khu du lịch của vùng đất Ba Vì - Hà Nội, Có một địa chỉ du lịch được nhiều người biết đến bởi không gian văn hóa Việt cổ và dịch vụ Spa, tắm khoáng với nguồn nước khoáng nóng chảy ra từ núi Thánh Tản Viên, đó là khu du lịch sinh thái độc đáo với cái tên Tản Đà Spa Resort, có nghĩa là khu du lịch nghỉ dưỡng ở miền núi Tản sông Đà.



Khu du lịch dưới chân núi Tản Viên dọc theo hồ Suối Bơn
Tản Đà Spa Resort được thiết kế theo lối không gian mở, yên bình và hiền hoà. Tất cả các hệ thống phòng nghỉ, nhà hàng, dịch vụ đều nằm dọc theo hồ Suối Bơn xanh trong, bát ngát, một điển hình mới cho sự giao thoa giữa trời và đất, nơi đây thiên nhiên thật gần gũi với con người.

Hệ thống 50 phòng nghỉ được chia thành 2 khu : Xóm Nhà Cổ và Xóm Lạc Việt . Các phòng nghỉ đều hướng ra hồ Suối Bơn và khu vườn xanh mướt và đều có chung một phong cách : bên ngoài mộc mạc đơn sơ , bên trong có đầy đủ trang thiết bị hiện đại.



Những căn nhà cổ của miền quê Bắc Việt
Lối đi lát gạch đỏ mộc mạc dẫn du khách vào Xóm Nhà Cổ, với những ngôi nhà có niên đại hàng trăm năm tuổi; được đặt tên theo lối dân dã: nhà Địa Chủ, Phú Ông, Trung Nông, Thầy Đồ xưa kia tại các vùng đất cổ Nam Định, Bắc Ninh . Mỗi cụm nhà được thiết kế theo lối kiến trúc giản dị, mái ngói xưa, cột trụ gỗ, vỉ kèo…, với đầy đủ cả nhà chính , nhà ngang, sân vườn, hàng rào dâm bụt…. khiến cho du khách đi nghỉ dưỡng mà cảm giác như được về quê.



Phòng nghỉ nhà cổ phong cách xưa nhưng vẫn rất tiện nghi



Mộc mạc nhưng vẫn sang trọng
Một lối khác đưa du khách vào Xóm Lạc Việt với các nhà Bungalow mái lá, phong cách thiết kế kết hợp nét duyên dáng và đặc trưng của kiến trúc Phương Đông xưa pha lẫn sự tinh tế và hiện đại của phương Tây. Mỗi nhà đều có bồn ngâm khoáng nóng ngoài trời trong một khoảng không gian riêng tư xinh xắn. 

Mặt hồ trong xanh in bóng những hàng tre, bụi chuối làm cho du khách nhớ lại phong cảnh trời nước điển hình của vùng Đồng bằng Bắc Bộ mà nay đang cảnh đó đang hiếm dần bởi tốc độ đô thị hóa. Du khách ưa thử thách có thể bơi xuồng ngược dòng suối Bơn đến đầm sen để tự tay hái những bông sen thơm ngát, hoặc chọn một góc hồ tĩnh lặng để suy tư cùng với chiếc cần câu cá.



Khi màn đêm buông xuống
Nét hấp dẫn đặc biệt không thể bỏ qua của Tản Đà Spa Resort là dịch vụ chăm sóc sức khoẻ đa dạng bao gồm : 

+	Bê bơi nước khoáng nóng trong nhà với phòng xông hơi, bể sục Jaccuzi

+	Bể bơi nước khoáng lạnh ngoài trời với thác Massage 

+	Khu tắm bùn khoáng, ngâm hương liệu với Suối Ngàn Kim 

+	Dịch vụ Spa với các kỹ thuật viên chuyên nghiệp, lành nghề và nhiều gói sản phẩm Spa độc đáo.



Bể bơi nước khoáng nóng trong nhà
Nước khoáng được khai thác từ độ sâu 150m qua thử nghiệm lâm sàng có tác dụng phục hồi sức khỏe, chữa được được một số bệnh khi ngâm hoặc uống... đặc biệt do nước khoáng kích thích tăng cường tuần hoàn máu nên sau khi ngâm khoáng sẽ cảm thây sảng khoái , nhẹ nhõm . Rất nhiều du khách cảm nhận được tác dụng của nước khoáng nên thường xuyên đến đây để bơi hoặc ngâm khoáng cùng với gia đình bạn bè .



Bể bơi nước khoáng lạnh ngoài trời với thác Massage
Dịch vụ tắm bùn sử dụng loại bùn khoáng xanh vô cơ khai thác từ Phan Thiết . Loại bùn này có nhiều chất vi khoáng và có tỷ lệ chất hữu cơ dưới 4% ,được đóng trong bao thiếc vì vậy tuy gọi là Bùn nhưng rất sạch sẽ , đảm bảo vệ sinh . Khi sử dụng dịch vụ này , Bùn sẽ được bôi phủ kín bề mặt da và tóc , sau khoảng 10 đến 15 phút nằm thư giãn trên ghế, chờ cho bùn khô se mặt, lúc đó quý khách sẽ được mời vào ngâm trong bồn nước khoáng nóng, tùy lựa chọn ,nước khoáng nóng sẽ được pha với thuốc bắc, hương liệu, hoa tươi….Trong bồn ngâm, nước khoáng thảo dược và bùn khoáng cùng tác động lên cơ thể, kích thích hệ thống tuần hoàn, các lớp tế bào da chết sẽ được tẩy sạch khi xả bùn khiến cho làn da trở nên mềm mại, mịn màng , sạch sẽ , tóc trở nên trơn mượt... 

Sau khi ngâm khoáng là công đoạn dùng áp lực của các tia nước tại Suối Ngàn Kim để.thủy châm kích thích các huyệt đạo lưu thông và tuần hoàn.



Ngâm khoáng sau khi bôi bùn
Dịch vụ Ngâm khoáng với hoa quả thảo dược tươi cũng được nhiều người lựa chọn bởi sự quyến rũ của hương thơm và tinh dầu thiên nhiên tươi sạch thấm vào da, cùng tác động với nước khoáng khiến người ta cảm thấy lâng lâng thú vị, làn da thơm mát cả ngày. 

Trên nền chủ đạo là nước khoáng thô được bơm lên từ lòng đất sâu có rất nhiều loại vi khoáng ẩn dấu những tác dụng kỳ diệu mà người ta chưa đánh giá hết , cộng thêm với bùn khoáng , thảo dược…đem lại cho du khách cảm giác thư giãn tuyệt vời và một làn da t¬ươi tắn, mịn màng ngay sau khi ngâm tắm.



Spa gần gũi với thiên nhiên
Giống như việc chữa bệnh bằng cỏ cây của y học Phương Đông, ngâm tắm với nước khoáng nóng thiên nhiên là liệu pháp chữa bệnh, hồi sức bằng nước được phát hiện từ xa xưa. Tại Tản Đà Spa, các gói sản phẩm Spa độc đáo, đa dạng kết hợp nước khoáng nóng với cỏ cây thảo dược thiên nhiên , rượu vang , sữa tươi… và phương pháp xoa bóp day bấm huyệt của nhiều trường phái. Một số lựa chọn Massage được nhiều người ưa thích như : Massage với đá khoáng , bùn khoáng , massage toàn thân , massage kiểu Nhật v.v

Tại Tản Đà Spa, được thư giãn trong tiếng nhạc du dương, Quý khách sẽ cảm thấy như được hồi sinh và trẻ lại.



Nhân viên niềm nở, nhiệt tình, tận tụy
Văn hoá ẩm thực của Tản Đà Spa Resort cũng rất hấp dẫn. Hệ thống 03 nhà hàng và bar của Tản Đà với kiến trúc và phong cách ấm thực khác nhau sẽ đáp ứng được mọi nhu cầu của Quý khách từ các món ăn truyền thống đậm đà chất Việt đến các món ăn sành điệu của châu Âu kèm theo các loại đồ uống tuyệt vời, đặc biệt rượu Tản Đà hạ thổ lâu năm sẽ mang lại cho du khách hương vị thật khó quên.



Bàn ăn ngoài trời
Đã bao giờ quý khách được tự tay nướng cả một con bê hay một chú lợn sữa trên than hồng rồi quây quần ngồi thưởng thức những món ăn này ngay tại nhà sàn bên hồ nước xanh vào mùa hè hoặc bên đống lửa trại vào một tối mùa đông? Tản Đà Spa Resort sẽ giúp du khách trải nghiệm những giờ phút hạnh phúc này.



Phòng hội thảo tiêu chuẩn bên dòng suối Bơn thơ mộng
Câu lạc bộ của Tản Đà Spa Resort có các dịch vụ giải trí đa dạng (xe đạp đôi, xe ô tô điện, xuồng đạp chân, thiên nga, câu cá, karaoke, tennis, bi-a, cầu lông, xe đụng cho trẻ em….), khiến cho du khách đến Tản Đà có những ngày nghỉ vui vẻ với nhiều khám phá mới .

Một không gian Việt cổ sơn thủy hữu tình, với các khuôn viên xưa cũ của nhà giàu thôn quê , với các dịch vụ nghỉ dưỡng đẳng cấp tương đương tiêu chuẩn 3 sao ,đủ tiện nghi và độc đáo, đáp ứng cho mọi sự lựa chọn của từng cá nhân và cả gia đình, thay đổi tùy thích theo cảm hứng. Đó thực sự là những món quà ý nghĩa nhất mà Tản Đà Spa Resort dành tặng cho du khách mỗi khi đến với vùng đất thiêng Ba Vì, Hà Nội. Hướng dẫn đường đi : 

+	Đi theo đường 32 đến thị xã Sơn tây rẽ theo đường 87 đi Đá Chông, hoặc

+	Đi thẳng theo Đại lộ Thăng long, đến Cây xăng Tản Lĩnh rẽ trái gặp đường 87, Tản Đà Spa Resort cách Đá Chông 12 km



Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## Mituot

Ba Vì thì không khí quá tuyệt rồi ^^

----------


## Amp21

Nhìn bố cục giống kiểu ngày xưa nhưng mà đẹp tạo cảm giác khác biệt

----------


## Meoluoi9x

chân núi Tản Viên nhìn đẹp và thơ mộng quá  :love struck:

----------


## khoan_gieng

Thanh bình, thơ mông ghê
Thích nhất ảnh 1

----------

